# Keep in the barn or let out (cold & drizzle)



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

The temp is in the upper 30s and it's off-and-on misty wet. Do I keep the goats in the barn with plenty of hay or open the doors and let them out? My concern is they'll get wet enough to make them get too cold during night hours. Or shall I trust that they'll come back in the barn if the mist turns to heavier rain? 

I just opened the barn doors and they ran out and started eating falling leaves. Light mist. 40 degrees now. Mid 30's tonight. Okay? Or bring 'em back in?

ETA: I have 2 ND's 9 months old


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine won't go out into mist/rain if they don't have to. I'd open the door and let them choose. Just watch so if they aren't smart enough you can put them back in. Most goats despise getting wet...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Mine absolutely won't go out in the rain or even mist, unless they're starving and some thing is out there... If they don't seem to mind or seem cold, I wouldn't worry about it. Goats are pretty smart. 
Just make sure they have lots of hay to eat when it's cold, digesting the long-stem stuff helps keep them warm.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol! Posted almost the same thing at the same time! :lol: :hi5:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My goats don't like the rain but they do go out when it is snowing and end up getting wet. So if we have a heavy snowfall I keep them in.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I noticed mine won't go out in the rain either so was surprised when they went out in the light mist. I have a lot of fallen leaves in the barn yard that they are loving eating (fig, mulberry and trumpet vine) and that's exactly what they went for. They have lots of fresh sudan hay in the barn that they love but I guess they really wanted those leaves...LOL.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Lol! Posted almost the same thing at the same time! :lol: :hi5:


Lol


----------



## Marigold (Nov 18, 2013)

Will goats eat their hay throughout the night or do they mostly sleep through the night?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They eat throughout the night. They don't sleep nearly as long as we do.


----------



## Marigold (Nov 18, 2013)

Okay that's good to know! Thanks. The next few nights here are going to be cold and windy and possibly even snowing


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

The weather here in north Texas is horrible. Very cold out tonight and supposed to fall even colder and have an ice storm on the way. Mine were out of the barn some today, and we put them back in- of course, we just happen to be expecting kids any day now...so baby monitor and coffee pot will be both be on thruout the night:GAAH:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine will starve themselves if it's wet out, even with tons of browse! I only lock them up if I expect kids or it's really stormy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Light snow, mist, and slow drizzle doesn't bother mine that much, but they will not set foot outside of their shelters when it's raining or snowing steady.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL its really pretty entertaining to watch goats in off on rainy weather. When it first starts they RUN for the barn. It lightens up they head out to eat. If it get a little heavy again, it just takes one goat to start for the barn and they are all like RUN. Back and forth back and forth  Just open up the doors, they will judge for themselves.


----------



## sme3mis (May 15, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> Lol! Posted almost the same thing at the same time! :lol: :hi5:


LOL I was also just going to ask the same question!!! :snow: I am in Akron Ohio and it is REALLY snowing here, a really wet "Misty" snow and they are just out wondering around but getting wet! They don't seem to mind at all! I'm just worried they are going to get sick??? 
So I just have a reallt thick blanket over there door and that seems to get some of the snow off there backs as they go through the door. 
Thanks for any suggestions!
Misty


----------

